# Sony Vegas: Videoclipgeschwindigkeit auf Projektgeschwindigkeit setzen?



## Snotgun (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Habe hier gerade ein kleines Problem: Meine Kamera filmt Videos mit bis zu ~60 fps. Wenn ich einen so gedrehten Clip in ein 24fps-Vegas-Projekt einfüge, wird der Clip entsprechend schneller abgespielt. Um jetzt den gewünschten SlowMo-Effekt zu erzielen, kann ich den Clip natürlich einfach breit ziehen, aber selbst wenn ich die Abspielgeschwindigkeit auf genau 0,4 setze (was exakt einer 1/1-Zuordnung von Clipframes auf Projektframes bedeuten würde), werden manche Bilder interpoliert, was extrem unschön aussieht (halt 2 Frames überblendet, nicht gut). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Clip so einzustellen, dass auf jedem Projektframe genau ein Clipframe liegt?

Danke schonmal
~sg


----------



## darkframe (9. Juni 2010)

Hi,

hast Du das so gemacht, wie es in diesem Tutorial gezeigt wird? Da geht's um 720p-Material mit 60fps, das in Vegas auf 24fps gebracht wird. Ich kann leider keine eigenen Tips liefern, da ich mit 60fps in einem 24fps-Projekt noch nicht gearbeitet habe.

Eventuell wäre es auch den Versuch wert, das 60fps-Material in ein 60fps-Projekt zu laden, als Einzelbildsequenz () auszugeben und die Bildsequenz dann in das 24fps-Projekt zu laden (mit angepasster Einstellung für die Anzeigedauer pro Einzelbild natürlich). Das ist zwar im Prinzip das gleiche, was Du mit der Veränderung der Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit machst, aber vielleicht klappt es so ja trotzdem besser.

Trivial ist das Ganze jedenfalls nicht. Suche mal im Internet nach "Inverse Telecine", falls Du das nicht ohnehin schon gemacht hast, und Du findest jede Menge Texte dazu.


----------



## Snotgun (9. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

Tatsächlich habe ich's genau so gemacht... Und bin da halt auf mein Problem gestoßen.

Aaaaber (und jetzt kommt's): Ich hab' die Lösung gefunden. Einfach alles nochmal weglegen, drüber schlafen und dann nochmal anschauen .

In dem Ergebnisvideo wurde am Anfang kein Frame überblendet, in der Mitte hat man praktisch immer 2 Frames gleichzeitig gesehen und zum Ende wurde es dann wieder weniger (bis es ganz weg war). Ich _vermute_ also einfach mal, dass es nur ein einziger Frame war, der am Ende zu viel oder zu wenig drin war, so dass auf ca. 300 Bilder im Projekt genau ein Bild mehr oder weniger aus dem Clip gekommen ist und deshalb das eine Bild graduell über die komplette Cliplänge interpoliert worden (und deshalb die Überblendung langsam dazugekommen und dann wieder verschwunden) ist. Die Lösung war dann einfach genau 0,4 in der Playback-Geschwindigkeit anzugeben (wie auch auf der Seite und wie ich das auch vorher hatte) und *gleichzeitig "disable resample" anzuwählen*. So wird wahrscheinlich am Ende des Clips ein Frame gedropt oder wiederholt, aber damit kann ich besser leben als mit zwei gleichzeitig angezeigten Bildern über fast die komplette Cliplänge.

/edit
Die Playback rate errechnet sich übrigens über ProjektFPS/ClipFPS, also in meinem Fall 23,976/59,94... Nur, falls sich jemand wundert, wo die Zahl herkommt oder das auf Clips mit anderen Frameraten übertragen will. Der Dude, der das Tutorial gemacht hat meinte ja nur "I fooled around with Sony Vegas for a while", bis erst rausgefunden hatte. Muss man gar nicht tun .


----------



## darkframe (10. Juni 2010)

Hi,


Snotgun hat gesagt.:


> Die Playback rate errechnet sich übrigens über ProjektFPS/ClipFPS, also in meinem Fall 23,976/59,94... Nur, falls sich jemand wundert, wo die Zahl herkommt oder das auf Clips mit anderen Frameraten übertragen will. Der Dude, der das Tutorial gemacht hat meinte ja nur "I fooled around with Sony Vegas for a while", bis erst rausgefunden hatte. Muss man gar nicht tun .


schön, dass Du es hinbekommen hast!

Deine Rechnung ist ja nun Super-Duper-korrekt  Mit 24/60 geht's aber auch. Wie dem auch sei, da liegt vielleicht auch der Kern des Problems bzw. der Fehler, den Vegas scheinbar gemacht hat. Im Handbuch steht zwar, dass man das Resampling bei der Verlangsamung von Clips verwenden soll, aber dabei geht's ja z.B. darum, einen 25fps-Clip in einem 25fps-Projekt zu verlangsamen. Da müssen dann ja zwangsläufig Zwischenframes berechnet werden. Bei Dir ist das ja nicht der Fall, denn Dein 60fps-Material hat ja bei Faktor 0,4 pro Sekunde im 24fps-Projekt genau 24 Frames anzubieten. Insofern war es wohl goldrichtig, das Resampling auszuschalten.

Ach ja: Vielleicht meinte der Knabe in dem Tutorial mit seinem "fooling around", dass er sich einen Wolf gesucht hat, wie er das am besten einstellt, bis er schließlich die Event-Eigenschaften entdeckte... Who knows?


----------

